# Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel



## MrAstinos (13. Januar 2014)

*Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel*

Servus,

da ich noch eine Wasserkühlung von Corsair habe (h60) dachte ich mir ich kühl damit meinen i54670k, jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das ich aber nur den Adapter für den AM2 habe brauch aber einen für Sockel 1150 ... meine Frage ist jetzt wo finde ich da was. Habe mich echt bisher doof gesucht. Wenn einer einen Tipp hat dann auf geht der Peter?!

AStinos


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel*

Der von Sockel 1155 ist doch der gleiche


----------



## nemesis0409 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel*

Schalom,
schau mal ob du hier was findest
Cooling Parts - Parts
oder gockel mal nach "Hydro Series H60/H80/H100 Universal Bracket kit"


----------



## MrAstinos (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Der von Sockel 1155 ist doch der gleiche


 
Ich hatte vorher nen AMD AM2 Sockel ... und da meine H60 drauf ... und da war leider nur nen AM2 Adapater dabei den kann ich nicht für den 1150 Sockel!


----------



## Nori_GER (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche H60 Corsair Adapter für 1150 Sockel*

Schreib doch einfach mal hier im Forum im Corsair Support. Vielleicht können die dir helfen.


----------

